# woah , quick oats are high on the GI



## chaznad1 (Oct 8, 2003)

well im on break at the gym today eating some plain oats w /h20  , next thing i know our training manager pops in saying quaker oats whole grain oats are high on the GI WHEN THEY ARE THE INSTANT KIND, i thought the GI would still be extremely low like in the 30 area........hm mmmmm
is this true , if you know for sure please respond soon, coz im gonna have to start buying some diff oats
thanx


----------



## chaznad1 (Oct 8, 2003)

now i always do add a tablespoon of PB which will end up lowering the value but i still want to know if theyre high incase i dont want to spike my insulin levels right after a w/o, when i do not consume fat


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2003)

Eat Steel Cut oats or Old Fashioned Oats.  Watch out for over processed foods!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

Yup anything Instant or Quick is higher on the GI


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 8, 2003)

The instant kind are slightly higher GI because they are broken down into smaller pieces however you are talking about a slight difference. I just eat the regular Quaker old fashion oatmeal.

Don't stress over it, it is a very small difference.


----------



## chaznad1 (Oct 8, 2003)

k, cool nat guy ( ive read alot of what u write and i like they way u think on alot of issues very similar to my thoughts  u too jodi but im not really into carb cycling ( being that ive tried it many times for periods of months , it does work but lifting on many occasions evn after carb ups can lag,, i tend to get very similar results with slow burning carbs such as oats , sweet potatoes, and yams ( all day every day but at a reasonable limit) 
 ******well do the regular slow cooked ones have a tendancy to get moist in water if im dumping some in a protein shake ( no heating )or do they need to be " slow cooked " first???
 ******also i have no time, work,, so all i ever do is add 1/2 - 1 cup in some water nuke it for 3 minutes and BAM . tastes yummy and moist, drooling over some now  ,,,,,, are the slow cooked ones nukeable in a 2-3-4 minute period 
***** if not i think ill just stick to the quick ones neways because usually after every meal with them i have a tblspoon  of nat pb which will end up dropping the GI
******also im starting to spike my insulin during or after w/o with about 50g of carbs coming from smarties along with 50g protein,,, do you guys feel that this procedure is neseccary after a intense cardio session..


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 8, 2003)

I use the slow cook oats in water for a minute in the microwave, I then add 1 tbsp. of flax oil and 1 packet equal, so it is only a minute for preparation.

As far as the post cardio spike, I am just starting to experiment with this now, it should only be used if you are doing intense cardio. When I do it, I am using 1/2 the amount of carbs that I take in after lifting. I don't know results yet as I just started this last week.

I am also starting to do a spike BEFORE and AFTER lifting, I am now bracketing whey & glucose around my workouts. There is some new studies that show preworkout nutrition is just as important as post workout nutrition.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

I don't just do carb cycling.  Did you read the sticky at the top of the page.  I've tried many diets, actually I've tried all those diets that are listed in the sticky.

Regular oats only take 3 mins. in the microwave to fully cook them.  Just dump them in your blender and it will crush them up so its not chewy 

I wouldn't spike your insulin after cardio.    Just stick with it after your lifting.  You don't deplete glycogen that much after cardio to refill.  Oats and protein is plenty after cardio IMO!


----------



## chaznad1 (Oct 8, 2003)

really??? a pre-workout spike havent heard much on that unless low carbing, i as well am pretty new to the post spike i actually started last week,, but i have achieved great goals w/o the spike just oats and whey but i thought id give it a shot. i dont realy think id try the pre w/o spike at least until i see the results w/ the post w/o spike first,, then i might get a little creative


----------



## chaznad1 (Oct 8, 2003)

cool jodi, that is actually what ive done through the years (oats n whey), but now that im spiking after lifts (for about  1 week ) wasnt to sure if it was neseccary after cardio, but your reasoning does make alot of sense.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 8, 2003)

i'm tryin those jordans whole oats, they are really good

also use quaker original oats which are obviously a good choice

just add some milk/water bang em in the MW for 2-3 mins and eat with a tsp of splenda on top to make them taste that bit sweeter

is PB... peanut butter? if so can anyone recommend a few good brands? i've heard of sunpat... that any good? crunchy or smooth? lol

peace


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 8, 2003)

Could someone explain to me how the GI for whole oats or chopped up quick oats are any different?  Once you eat them you chew them so they are all mush anyway so how is eating mush from large pieces and small pieces any different?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

> Varieties of Oats
> 
> From least to most processed:
> 
> ...


This is off John Berardi's website.

I really don't know why the gi is different


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 8, 2003)

can someone tell me what oats-so-simple by quaker would be?

would they be rolled oats like the original quaker? or quick/instant oats?

the nutritional values of original oats-so-simple and original quaker oats are pretty much the same, and so are the cooking guidelines, but i dunno maybe they have some differences?

just wondered if anyone knew because i have stocks of both, if not nevermind


----------



## sara (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> I use the slow cook oats in water for a minute in the microwave, I then add 1 tbsp. of flax oil and 1 packet equal, so it is only a minute for preparation.



Warm oats with flax oil ? Wouldn't that destroy the good fat in the flax Jodi?


----------



## sara (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by chaznad1 *_
> now i always do add a tablespoon of PB which will end up lowering the value but i still want to know if theyre high incase i dont want to spike my insulin levels right after a w/o, when i do not consume fat


*You saying PB lowers the GI in the oats? *


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Warm oats with flax oil ? Wouldn't that destroy the good fat in the flax Jodi?


No it does not.  You can add flax to warm foods you just can't heat the flax.

Adding fat to any carb slows the burning of the carb.  so yes any fat including PB slows down digestion.


----------



## chaznad1 (Oct 8, 2003)

yup sarah , so basically if you choose to eat something a little high in the GI its not really a problem as long as you add a good source of fat in there too, no i am not saying a snickers bar is ok , although it is low in the gi( it is high in SAT fats , sugar and other refined carbs and lacks protein and other healthy nutrients ) 
what im saying is if you choose to eat a white potatoe or maybe some rice cakes or how about some white rice,, id more then recommend you to add a good source of fat  and youll be fine
i say this but i really do not go this route myself , i just stick to oats ,sweet potatoes, cottage cheese and veggies YUM,, BUT INCASE YOU DO GO THAT ROUTE !!!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No it does not.  You can add flax to warm foods you just can't heat the flax.
> *and all this time I've been seperating the flax from my warm food. (especially the brown rice)*
> 
> Adding fat to any carb slows the burning of the carb.  so yes any fat including PB slows down digestion.


----------



## sara (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by chaznad1 *_
> yup sarah , so basically if you choose to eat something a little high in the GI its not really a problem as long as you add a good source of fat in there too, no i am not saying a snickers bar is ok , although it is low in the gi( it is high in SAT fats , sugar and other refined carbs and lacks protein and other healthy nutrients )
> what im saying is if you choose to eat a white potatoe or maybe some rice cakes or how about some white rice,, id more then recommend you to add a good source of fat  and youll be fine
> i say this but i really do not go this route myself , i just stick to oats ,sweet potatoes, cottage cheese and veggies YUM,, BUT INCASE YOU DO GO THAT ROUTE !!!!!




*My B-day is and Thanksgiving coming up.... (I'll eat healthy anyways) *


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by chaznad1 *_
> really??? a pre-workout spike havent heard much on that unless low carbing, i as well am pretty new to the post spike i actually started last week,, but i have achieved great goals w/o the spike just oats and whey but i thought id give it a shot. i dont realy think id try the pre w/o spike at least until i see the results w/ the post w/o spike first,, then i might get a little creative




Yes a preworkout spike, sounds crazy however there is alot of new research that proves that it is beneficial. In fact there was an article about it in Flex a few months ago, the one with Arnold on the cover. It is not a huge spike, I do 35 grms. glucose with 24 grms. whey isolate, 5 grms. creatine & 5 grms. glutamine. 35 grms. of glucose does not create a huge spike however it does help to drive nutrients, the protein, creatine & glutamine into the muscle just when you need it. You take it in 15 minutes prior to training, you will use the glucose for energy while training and I do the exact same shake immediately post workout and the glucose in that shake goes for glycogen replenishment, no need to worry about fat storage.  This is cutting edge stuff and there are a few studies out already that are proving how important the preworkout shake is. It helps you get a jump start on recovery.


----------

